# King Of The Cage: Anticipation



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*Wed. November 26, 2008*
*Soaring Eagle Casino*
* Mt. Pleasant, MI*


Brad Burrick VS Keith Berry 

Terry Davinney VS Chad Herrick 

Ben Lagman VS Calvin Hamilton​
​


----------



## wizfit1630 (Nov 27, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> *Wed. November 26, 2008*
> *Soaring Eagle Casino*
> * Mt. Pleasant, MI*
> 
> ...


did the event start yet??


----------

